# llandegla forest ? coed y brenin



## simon wilkins (Apr 9, 2009)

hi anyone riden llandegla forest black trails or ridden coed y brenin trails??


----------



## Nsynk (Sep 30, 2008)

yep both 

rode llandegla twice in the last month apart from the very very long boring trudge up from the car park it is a good trail. By the time you have reached pinball alley you will be seriously wondering why you bothered driving here and paying to park but 5 mins into the singletrack and you will have forgotten that boring trudge and be smiling, it is worth doing the back sections twice which you can do by following the offa **** once you have come up the big climb.

coed y brenin isn't what it used to be but it is still brilliant. There is more than one trail so a good place to spend a weekend especially with the other trail centres (and the seaside) near by. Can't really go wrong.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

Was at Llandegla (black ofc) only last tuesday.

As said above - the first climb is long and dull, even more so than it used to be (the area where it flattens out a bit coming out of the woods - past the bird sculpture things, has all been flattened out). Before (riding last year) it was a really rough, rocky, but basically gentle incline - but its all been smoothed out from there all the way up to the top. 
Its still quite loose up there, hasnt had time to set quite right so it does have a tendency to sap energy a bit.
However, once you get to the top, its all worthwhile - and you have to remember, that climb is shared with the blue-route afterall, I can see why they made it a little milder.

The black descents are definately worth it - though if you have a fear of heights, you'll want to avoid the bridge, although its fairly wide, falling off to the left (while riding, right in photos) would spell a 10 or so foot drop.

A few photos, for the sake of enjoyment (green = me, black = riding buddy - blacked out face cus I know he's a little internet shy at times, and he doesnt know I'm using these pics)

























And a few from last year - fairly similar, but fun all the same.

























Sorry for the pic-heavy post, but pictures speak for a thousand words.

Actually, since you probably hadnt noticed, the huge berm in my avatar is at Llandegla too - love to ride there everytime I go up to the grandparents, since its only about 10 miles from their doorstep.


----------



## MrFannay (Apr 4, 2009)

Both are great but Penmachno is halfway between the two (near Betws-y-Coed/Marin trail) and it beats them both IMO....plus you'll be in solitude, fantastic place.


----------



## weescott (May 7, 2006)

I did the MBR trail and Penmachno short last weekend. Great trails. I have no idea where they got the double black rating at the end of the MBR trail though. :s

I didn't think much of the Marin trail, too much fire road climbing. zzzzz


----------

